# Goldman to Refuse IPOs If All Directors Are White, Straight Men



## bippu_as_fuck_ls400 (Jan 23, 2020)

*Goldman to Refuse IPOs If All Directors Are White, Straight Men*
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ds-to-death-knell-of-the-all-white-male-board (http://archive.vn/9ndoj)


----------



## ??? (Jan 23, 2020)

Solution: offer all employees free ancestry DNA testing, and promote those with a diverse genome to board members if possible.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 23, 2020)

Always great to see these Jew conglomerates getting Jewed.


----------



## snailslime (Jan 24, 2020)

i'd love to see a company with yaniv as a ceo and every lolcow as an employee. you can't get more diversified than that


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Jan 24, 2020)

??? said:


> Solution: offer all employees free ancestry DNA testing, and promote those with a diverse genome to board members if possible.



It is much cheaper to have them all to become genderfluid while on the job.
Make them all go women until they clock out and you only have to have one bathroom too.

To the actual article, isn't it illegal to not give loans based on someone's gender or race? You would think that would also apply to IPOs.


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Jan 24, 2020)

Yahoo would love to speak with you about having a diverse ceo


----------



## Diabeetus (Jan 24, 2020)

> “We realize that this is a small step, but it’s a step in a direction of saying, ‘You know what, we think this is right, we think it’s the right advice and we’re in a position also, because of our network, to help our clients if they need help placing women on boards,’” Solomon told CNBC Thursday. “So this is an example of us saying, ‘How can we do something that we think is right and help moves the market forward?’”


Imagine reading this paragraph, really taking in that _the CEO of Goldman Sachs is preaching to us about what's right and wrong_, and not immediately hating this world.


----------



## Franjevina (Jan 24, 2020)

I don't give much fucks about this actually because i think it's better for companies not to go public anyway ( that's one thing Koch Brothers do smart ) ,but i do have a problem when a government tells me i need to have some walking vagina as a director or CEO because .... muh diversity ,just fuck off  my company - my rules .


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 24, 2020)

This is legal?


----------



## Furina (Jan 24, 2020)

I instantly imagined a bunch of guys in their early 20s sitting around a desk, discussing their new start-up. They've just realised that they're never going to get off the ground without some big-time backers, but oh shit, they're all straight white men. Not a single vagina in the room. They don't have the time to find another person for their small business, besides, this company was built from scratch by them. They've all been friends since college. Inviting anyone, man or woman, into the business at this point might ruin the whole dynamic they've created. Suddenly, one of them has an idea. He grabs a wig from a box of leftover Halloween costumes and throws it to the man across the table.

"Ok, Steve,' he says, 'When Goldman Sachs visits, your name is Brenda, alright? Go home and find a dress tonight. I want you wearing it for any meetings.'

'Should I shave too?' asks Steve, now Brenda, as he places the wig on his head.

'Are you kidding? It took you forever to grow that beautiful thing. Keep it'.

6 months later, the company goes public to massive success. Everyone becomes millionaires overnight and Brenda, and her stunning beard, wins an award for outstanding bravery and appears in Forbes' 100 most influential women in business.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jan 24, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> This is legal?


No, but they think it is.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jan 24, 2020)

Discriminating across race, gender, and sexual orientation, all of which are protected by federal law? I'm sure this will end well for them if they actually try to implement it.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Jan 24, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> This is legal?


Does it matter?


----------



## The Fool (Jan 24, 2020)

Between this and the new GNOME CoC, I'm starting to think Caucasians are basically the new Jew. Blamed for everything to the point that the world is demanding their immediate extermination. The Left have officially become the new fascism.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 24, 2020)

Just identify as transgender or genderfluid and the problem is solved. Thank god for self-identification laws.

But seriously, appointing unqualified/underqualified people based on some arbitrary characteristic (family relations, favored ethnic group/clan, etc.) is how so many powerful institutions, countries, and entire civilizations have collapsed over the centuries. Looks like in this era the cause will be diversity.



The Fool said:


> Between this and the new GNOME CoC, I'm starting to think Caucasians are basically the new Jew. Blamed for everything to the point that the world is demanding their immediate extermination. The Left have officially become the new fascism.








						Jewish quota - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




"First as tragedy, second as farce"


----------



## Liber Pater (Jan 24, 2020)

When they say "straight, white male," does this apply to Jews as well? I guess we will find out, but it would be funny if the reluctance by many left-wing, American Jews to identify as an ethnic group comes back to bite them in the form of a policy implemented by one of their own.
But nonetheless, this policy will likely not have much actual impact, as any single white male can just say that they are gay or bi and be exempted from the quota. What is Goldman going to do? Demand an on-the-spot PPG? Ask for an anal sex tape? Unless you're married to a woman, no one will question you.


----------



## JosephStalin (Jan 24, 2020)

Heck, lots of companies have a minority or female as a front person so they can get Federal "set-aside" contracts, intended for companies headed by minorities/women.  

However, believe it isn't right to tell someone how to run their company.  Incorporate somewhere other than CA, find someone other than Goldman.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jan 24, 2020)

Null doesn't allow reaction images so unfortunately I can't post you_lose_with_jews.jpg


----------



## Jeb-sama (Jan 24, 2020)

Marissa Moira said:


> No, but they think it is.





Kamov Ka-52 said:


> Discriminating across race, gender, and sexual orientation, all of which are protected by federal law? I'm sure this will end well for them if they actually try to implement it.




It's in the same situation as weed. 

The culture has been shifted so much that even though weedfags are fucking everywhere, the law doesn't really give a shit unless it's too obvious to ignore (like lighting one up in the middle of a supermarket). Similarly, discrimination based on race/sex/whatever is also illegal in business, but the culture has shifted to the point where shitting on whites is normalized and no body of law would touch this unless there was a massive public outcry of some kind.


----------



## El Atrocidad (Jan 24, 2020)

And then they wonder why antisemitism is on the rise.


----------



## Give Her The D (Jan 24, 2020)

El Atrocidad said:


> And then they wonder why antisemitism is on the rise.



Anti-anything propaganda makes extremism. It's the truth.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Jan 24, 2020)

Jeb-sama said:


> It's in the same situation as weed.
> 
> The culture has been shifted so much that even though weedfags are fucking everywhere, the law doesn't really give a shit unless it's too obvious to ignore (like lighting one up in the middle of a supermarket). Similarly, discrimination based on race/sex/whatever is also illegal in business, but the culture has shifted to the point where shitting on whites is normalized and no body of law would touch this unless there was a massive public outcry of some kind.



Even if that's completely true, there should still be a big problem with requiring people to disclose their sexual preferences for money.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 24, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Between this and the new GNOME CoC, I'm starting to think Caucasians are basically the new Jew. Blamed for everything to the point that the world is demanding their immediate extermination. The Left have officially become the new fascism.



Uhhh yeah, if it isn't obvious by now that the world is dealing with the left wing equivalent of Nazism by now I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Jaimas (Jan 25, 2020)

One has to love that mere days after MLK day, one of the most infamous companies in the US announces that they will judge people based on the color of their skin, rather than the content of their character. How _progressive_.

This is blatantly illegal and I can guarantee someone in the fed is getting their dick hard at the thought of the sanctions they'll be allowed to leverage.


----------



## TheRedChair (Jan 25, 2020)

This brings up the question on what exactly Goldman Sachs is hiding.  These comments are marketing 101 in order to divert attention on to something else.  I wonder now... It would be interesting if they are cooking the books ala the accused Disney Corporation as been doing and are diverting their attention on the subject.  Or how about some good inside trading information.  These are the assholes that help caused the Great Recession with their sub prime loans. 

Here's the dumb shit info about the corporation









						Goldman Sachs - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Goldman Sachs are not the biggest nor the only fish in the financial pond.   And dumb ass comments like this will cause people to take their money elsewhere.  

Money is colorblind and as long as it can be made in large amounts no one gives one fuck on who you are and what you look like.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 25, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> This is legal?


California's requirement of having a female director of face a $100,000 probably isn't.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jan 26, 2020)

Well imagine THAT


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jan 26, 2020)

“Burning hatred of white people” is another trend I’d like to see die this decade.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 27, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Well imagine THAT
> View attachment 1116244


Because all Asians are diverse PoCs, duh.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jan 27, 2020)

My guess is this shithole isnt doing good enough to fund decent IPOs and is hiding it like mad so it's like 'Oh only non whites!' Knowing their applications for IPOs will be dropped to nothing allowing it to increase capital. Once that happens this policy will be quietly reversed.

They're corrupt and evil, not idiotic. It's very easy to distract with 'hate the white man' policy. Even back in the most racist of times, money talked. Only leftist media companies are stupid enough to believe this diversity bullshit. 

Sachs is hiding something.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Jan 28, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Well imagine THAT
> View attachment 1116244


*raises hand*

What of Africa?


----------



## Safir (Jan 28, 2020)

I've yet to see an expression more disgusting than "diverse person". A collection of several items can be diverse; the technical term for diversity is *entropy*. A single person is who he is.


----------



## Dreamland (Jan 28, 2020)

>"Goldman" demanding for more diversity OR ELSE.
Why does /pol/ always have to be right?


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 28, 2020)

Dreamland said:


> >"Goldman" demanding for more diversity OR ELSE.
> Why does /pol/ always have to be right?



"Of all sad words, of voice or pen, the saddest are these: /pol/ was right again."


----------



## Christ Cried (Jan 28, 2020)

Dreamland said:


> >"Goldman" demanding for more diversity OR ELSE.
> Why does /pol/ always have to be right?


It reminds me of this article which basically implies that not watching porn is Anti-Semetic. That kind of shit just makes it look like there's a jewish conspiracy.



Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Well imagine THAT
> View attachment 1116244


----------

